# S-Video Out

## blackvd

So I was gonna take my laptop over to a friends house to watch some movies using my s-video out when i realized that it wasn't going to be that simple. I mean how the hell do i send the video over to the TV? Hell if i know? so i did some searching and found nothing except this in the sabayon wiki

http://wiki.sabayonlinux.org/index.php? ... 214#TV-Out <--- did what it says but what am I suppose to do after that? How do i send the signal to the TV? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Oh and yeah technically I'm running Sabayon but I figure their the same? Not much of a forum over there yet.

Dell Inspiron 6400

Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 256mbs

----------

## turtles

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Separate_x-screens_on_Monitor_and_TV

and or

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors

----------

## blackvd

Thanks for the info seems really complicated so I'm gonna try it out later.

----------

## blackvd

This is crazy! How come there's no option like in windows where you just go into display settings? Is there no gui for getting this done?  :Shocked: 

----------

## turtles

short answer is NO.

however there is http://www.kxgenerator.fe.pl/

Gentoo is a very manual DIY config file editing kind of distro.

I dont know if 

```
xorgconfig
```

 wile it is a command line app may detect your tv out or not. 

If you break X on ANY linux distro your only option will be to edit the file from the command line. 

So why not practice?

----------

## turtles

OK changed my mind.

How to install kxgenerator:

Do you have a portage overlay dir?

```
ls /usr/local/portage
```

if not

```
 mkdir /usr/local/portage && echo PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" > /etc/make.conf

  
```

next run these commands:

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/kde-misc 

mkdir /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/ 

wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=129047 > /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild

ebuild /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild digest

echo kde-misc/kxgenerator > /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av kde-misc/kxgenerator
```

EDIT: To run go to kmenu>system.kxgenerator

EDIT: Fixed typeo

have funLast edited by turtles on Sun Aug 26, 2007 11:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackvd

Hey thanks for the reply! I got to 

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild digest

'/usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild' does not exist.
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## blackvd

I'm gonna go ahead and update my distro and try using nvidia-settings which i was told would work. So I guess if a mod wants they could delete this. Thanks for the help!

----------

## turtles

I had a typeo 

```
mv /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild. /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/kxgenerator/kxgenerator-0.3.7.ebuild
```

Then try the digest.

You need to be root for all of this obviously.

----------

## blackvd

Hey thanks again appreciate the help.

----------

